# Hello, did I miss anything?



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Been gone for awhile. Decided to pop back in to see how things are going with everyone. Looks like SOSDD.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Been gone for awhile. Decided to pop back in to see how things are going with everyone. Looks like SOSDD.


You growing your beard again?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha, not at the moment. But it's getting close to the time for me to make another stand soon...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Haha, not at the moment. But it's getting close to the time for me to make another stand soon...


Go Batman this time!


----------

